# A pretty holiday picture



## TWHRider (Dec 10, 2012)

Because it's my Arab, Streeter  Streeter was 23 when this winter pic was taken.

The snow on him is real.  My friend does on-line scrapbooking.  She cut him out of the original picture and placed him in this setting.  I rescued Streeter starving and with an injured vertebra.   Streeter's now 26-1/2.  He has been my best children's and sick horse babysitter for 19+ years.


----------



## maybenot (Dec 10, 2012)

A beautiful pic, thanks for sharing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2012)

Streeter is beautiful, and you're an angel for rescuing him and loving him so dearly, thanks for sharing the cool picture and sweet story. :sentimental:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful..such a lovely face and kind eye.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 11, 2012)

PS..Does he have Back Street in his pedigree by any chance?


----------



## Elzee (Dec 11, 2012)

Sometimes or perhaps, most times, the rescued animals make the best pets. A beautiful horse indeed. And a beautiful scrap-booking picture.


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 11, 2012)

Ozarkgal said:


> PS..Does he have Back Street in his pedigree by any chance?



You recognize the name!! Back Street is his Sire


His registered name is WallStreeter.

His dam is "IMA Zaraffa, whose top grandsire is Bask.  He's got crosses to both Raffles & Raseyn, top and bottom and also some IBN breeding.  Streeter is old Polish U.S. breeding going back to Crabbet.

I was spectating at an endurance event, years ago, when a lady told me Back Street was known to throw weak-hipped horses.  That's why his Get weren't good for endurance and how it was shame because of their heart and disposition (which Streeter has).  She said that may have played a part in Streeter's vertebra injury he had when I rescued him.

He never has been a well-muscled horse.  The picture above looks like he is but he isn't - it's all that winter hair - lol  Is that typical of Back Street Get?

Great eye for picking up on "Streeter".  In all my years of mentioning Streeter, even on the Arab forum, nobody's ever asked if he's related to Back Street :applouse:


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 11, 2012)

Elzee said:


> Sometimes or perhaps, most times, the rescued animals make the best pets. A beautiful horse indeed. And a beautiful scrap-booking picture.



Thanks Elzee

Streeter came into my life only a few weeks after I lost my son in a car accident.  I already had the horse in my avatar but my friends thought I needed something to focus on that needed help, in order to help myself.

Streeter has spent his life saying "thank you" but it is I who owes him the thanks.  Him turning out to be a great children's lesson horse & playmate, plus an excellent babysitter for whenever one of the other horses is sick or injured and needs separated is an added bonus.  He will be 27 next April and not without his own health issues but he's still chuggin' along in that typical "Arab Tough" way that only Arabs can be:love_heart:


I love love love my Tennessee Walkers but, Arabs have always held a special place in my heart; they are pretty much the Adam & Eve of the horse world.  I don't think there's a breed on earth that can't be traced back to the Arabian.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 16, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> You recognize the name!! Back Street is his Sire
> 
> 
> His registered name is WallStreeter.
> ...



You have a gem there.  Back Street was the 1977 National Champion Stallion.  He is pure polish on the sire topside and probably pure Crabbet bred on the dam's top and bottom.  He had a fairly extensive show record, mainly in halter,but he was also shown western.  He sired many champion offspring who excelled in English pleasure, country pleasure, western, show hack, native costume, jumping, trail, reining, etc.  His most notable offspring was NH Love Potion, an absolutely gorgeous National Champion mare that to this day is still the highest selling Arabian sold at auction for $2M.  Unfortunately, she had a sad life that ended even more sadly, and never was able to reach her breeding potential.  

Every stallion on earth sires some duds, and I would not put too much credence in what one person says, but look at the overall picture of his progeny and his confirmation. Back Street, himself was not a muscular horse, having more the long, flat muscling and smooth body of the typical halter horse. In Streeters case it may be hard to tell what muscling he would develope unless he were halter or performance conditioned.  Of course, one has to look at the mares BS was bred to that may have contributed to alleged weak back ends.

On Streeters dam side IMA Zaraffa, he has some absolutely wonderful old Crabbet breeding, along with the Bask (polish top line).  The history of the Crabbet Park Stud in England, owned in the late 1800's by the Blunts is a fascinating story in itself.  Crabbet horses tend to be shorter, stockier built horses and many have a lot of white markings, even sabino coloring.  They are sought after for good temperaments and western type performance.  

As you probably know Bask was imported from Poland by the La Croix's in then Arabian heyday, and became one of the most influential performance sires in the world.  Streeter is what is referred to as a domestic bred, since his lines are a blend of various breeding groups, such as Crabbet and Polish. 

 I suspect Streeters handicap was not due to his breeding, but maybe accidental or man made.

No matter what, you have a gem of a guy and I always admired Back Street.:sentimental:  Streeter is one lucky boy to have landed won the horse lottery with you!

Not sure what the IBN breeding is that you refer to.  The letters before or after Arabian horse names designate the breeders farm name.


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 16, 2012)

^^^^Thank you thank you thank you for all that wonderful history on Back Street.   I know he got sold several times and I was acqainted with a doctor and his wife who allegedly had bought BackStreet and were keeping him somewhere in Cleveland, OH.  That was years before I came upon my Streeter; I know Streeter was foaled on an Arab farm in Hubbard, OH which is about 90 minutes east of Cleveland so that would make sense.

 I am somewhat familiar with Arab History and know the significance of Crabbet breeding.  Arabs were my heartbeat, even as a child and luckily mom subscribed to Arabian Horse News (or was it World?) when I was a kid.

IBN Hanrah was a black stallion often mentioned in those 1960's magazines.

http://cmkarabians.com/2008/12/19/the-donoghue-arabians/  where its says in part:



> _*Ibn Hanrah died from a twisted intestine in 1965, a huge loss. His wins in   English and western pleasure, park, and halter (including 1959 U.S.Reserve   National Champion Stallion and Canadian National Champion Stallion) and helped   establish the reputation of the Donoghue horses. Since his first foals in 1955   he had proven an equally important sire. His sons Don Fersheba and Beau Ibn   Hanrah succeeded him.*_



Streeter has IBN Hanad on the top of his bottom side.  http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ibn+hanad

IBN Hanad's pic is part way down, on the left, in this link.  http://www.wiwfarm.com/GDArabianFamilies.html  He is of the Seglawi strain.

It's a good thing we don't live within spittin' distance.  I would be banging on your door after I let my horses out, to hear more

Thank you for saying my "Street Man" is a gem - he truly is a gem and very special in many ways for many reasons.  At 26-1/2, he is still onerier than the dickens and when he's about to pull a trick on me, you have never seen eyes get big and light up like his do - plus those ears come so far forward, I think he will surely get a cramp in both of them - lol lol

He adores little children and babies but doesn't care for children once they hit the age where they think they know more than he does - lol lol lol

Streeter has a chocolate drop on the white portion of his LH hoof that folks have told me is the Blessing Mark of Allah in the Arabian World; don't know if that's a true statement but I'll take it because Streeter is such a precious & intelligent horse  Everyonce in awhile Streeter will get an air about him that seems to say "Mayhaps you have FORGOTTEN who I AM?  I AM Arab Royalty" and of course I apolgize when I have sinned but I don't think the Walkers do -lol

Even though he's only 13.3H, he is my Passive Leader, second-in-command to the horse in my avatar.  The other two run to Streeter if the strong Alpha, Duke, gets to snotty - lol lol  He will tend to whomever is sick and needs watched over --- I could sit here all day and write volumes on the wonderous things (and the tricks) he has done over the years.


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 16, 2012)

I finally found a picture of IBN Hanrah.  I can't say how many times I slobbered myself to sleep looking at his picture in the Arab magazine, when I was a kid.

http://public.fotki.com/hypoint/arabians/arabian_directory_i/ibn_hanrah_in_1955.html


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the links. I am always interested in Arabian history and the early importations. I am very familiar with the Polish and Russian lines. Crabbet breds, CMK's not so much,although there are several CMK preservation breeders. My arabs were mostly of straight egyptian or egyptian related lines, so I know these lines well. There are many fascinating stories of the earlier breeders and their importations from Poland, the Middle East, Russia and England. 

Sadly, attrition has taken it's toll on almost all of the large, prestigious breeders and farms.  Gone now due to death, old age, and recently the economy has taken it toll on the final few that were hanging on. Many have liquidated their herds.  It makes me sad that there are so very few that are still interested in carrying on the breed.  The registry is at record lows, and now that most of the large scale breeders are gone, it will be up to small breeders to be very selective in their breeding decisions to produce the best stock possible.  Anyway, I digress.

As for the Ibn, the capitalization threw me. I was thinking it was a farm prefix, but the Ibn before the name designates "son of", and Bint means "daughter of".  It can be an Ibn or Bint of either the sire or dam.

It would be wonderful if were geographically closer.  I would be at your farm getting my horse fix as often as you would have me. I can muck a mean stall, too.


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for the real meanings of "Ibn" and "Bint", neither of which I ever knew.  There goes that "assume" again, because I always assumed they were prefixes for a Line, like "Pride" is with one of the old Walking Horse lines.

I don't like to see any of these breeds lose the old farms; the integrity is fading in all of them, including the Tennessee Walkers.

Egyptian Arabs were always my favorite and I stayed away from the purebreds for years because I would have had to have owned the county I lived in, to afford one an Egytpian Arab.  The closest I came was my Lippett Morgan/Egyptian Arab cross that I bought when he was 17 and still a stallion.  

Streeter came along, 19 years ago, thru unfortunate circumstances and opened my eyes to the Polish-bred world - I love that little guy:love_heart:  He put on quite a show Sunday, after they came charging down off the ridge.  My 16.1H TWH is third in line and would love to be first.  He is 18 and the most athletic of my four.  He made a feeble attempt at Lording It Over 13.3H Streeter - lol lol lol  The Street Man put him in his place in short order - chiropractics really does pay off - lol lol lol

I could easily get on my soap box regarding the Walking Horse industry, in the same vein as with the old Arab farms.  Very few of the new era of breeders have an interest in preserving the old lines; most of them can tell you who Midnight Sun or Merry Go Boy are but it pretty much ends there.  They look dumbfounded when you mention the Allen strain and Heaven Forbid if you ask them who Maggie Marshall, Old Glory, or Nell Dement were.

Nobody wants to carry the old blood line names anymore; they want to start their own.  You recognized Streeter for all the right reasons.  The horse in my avatar is now 25; he is, very aptly, formally named "Bonafide Genious" because his sire's name was "Pride's Genious".

My 18 yr old Generator-bred horse, "Ultra's Skygazer" is a grandson of "Pride's Ultra Threat".

Joker is only 17 but both his parents were in their 20's when he was foaled.  The breeder was a woman of integrity, so "Joker's Reno Sun" carries part of his sires name.  17 year old Joker is closer in lineage to Old Glory than Duke is.  It was also a shocker for me to trace his bottom side and discover henot only carries Nell Dement in him but is only five generations removed from her.

It was privilege, to me, to be able to buy Tennessee Walker Duke 22 years ago; he was my first-ever registered horse.  I wanted to learn everything about him; I felt I owed him that and mercy did I ever get a surprise when I arrived at the Harlindale Farm in Franklin, TN to discover that is where Midnight Sun is buried.  Harlindale Farm has since been bought by the City of Franklin, TN and turned into a park/preserve as it is one of those old Foundation Farms, like in the Arab World, that needed to be saved.  All that was left was a 100 acres but that's 100 acres somebody won't be able to destroy and build stupid/worthless condos on and pour cement in those glorious pastures where many WGC foals played from 1932 until only a few years ago.

< sigh>  this is a Senior Forum, I'd better step off my horse soapbox - lollol

Gosh, if you lived closer, we might actually be able to ride.  Your back would like the "hula hoop" motion of my gaited horses.  My nasty back is why I went to gaited horses 22 years ago, or never ride again.  I have rarely ever cantered them; not because they can't but, because I don't need to.  They can "power walk" anywhere from 5 MPH and up.  

I posted these on the Pet Forum but being a horse-a-holic, you will appreciate these links, if for nothing more than Walking Horse knowledge and entertainment - lol

The first is Papa's Royal Delight, who is a stellar stellar example of the signature breed standard running walk.  Head bobbing varies with every horse BUT racking and step pacers "nod" from side-to-side, not up and down like a TWH that performs the true running walk.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unw3fOn8BkQ

Then there's the Virginia Gravedigger, a TWH speed racker clocked at 25 MPH.  My Duke is a step pacer and retired, undefeated, from neighborhood gaiting races when he was 15 but his top speed might have been between 11 - 12 MPH, I don't know for sure.  I know I have always ridden bareback and my worst fear was somebody's dog charging out of the woods while we were all hot-footin' down that back country dirt road - lollol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DytqyLjJd0A  You will be able to pick up on the difference in footfall/cadence between these two stallions.  Notice Gravedigger's head/neck nods side-to-side indicating he is a racker.

See why I went to gaited horses so I could keep riding - lollol  Hope these links brought you some horse entertainment today nthego:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> < sigh>  this is a Senior Forum, I'd better step off my horse soapbox - lollol



Don't be silly!  It's wonderful to hear about the passionate interests of fellow-seniors here!  And the horses are sooo beautiful. :love_heart:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 17, 2012)

:love_heart:Beautiful black stallion in the video, but goodness the extreme head bobbing would be a deal breaker for me.   I am so totally unfamiliar with TW's, but I can see that some bobbing would be necessary to achieve the gait, but the black seems extreme to me.  I have never ridden a gaited horse, but I can see by the minimal movement of the rider how smooth the gait is.

Thanks for explaining the difference between the running walk and racking and pacing, I learned something new.  I loved the Walkers way of going that were being shown flat shod,  in their natural gaits in the video.  It is so beautiful, I don't know why trainers feel they have to resort to inhumane training techniques and devices to achieve the "big lick" ,who cares when their natural gait is so beautiful?  The same thing goes on in the Arabian training barns...everything has to be taken to the nth degree of extreme at the expense of the poor horse.. This is one of the many reasons I quit showing, impossible to compete with big name trainers and their extreme tactics.  I refuse to abuse.. Showing main ring A class Arabs used to be family and amateur friendly, and a really fun time.  Those days are gone. Now, unless you are in a big name trainer's barn and have the resources to buy $5000 saddles and $2000 show outfits, you don't have much of a chance.  Lots of money involved and the pressure to win is on!.....okay, that's my soapbox, getting off, but jumping  right up there with you on yours regarding the old farms.  There were so many stunning Arab farms that are now gone, mowed over by "progress".  That goes for the beautiful old thorougbred farms of Kentucky as well.  They have been all but gobbled up by developers. It's sad to think the horse life will soon be all but gone, and no one left to carry on or remember the horses and breeders that spent their entire lifetime and sometimes entire fortunes to study, import and produce the best of the best. 

This is my only TW experience.  Years ago I boarded and trail rode with a girl that had a gorgeous palomlno TW.  She loved him dearly, but he was proud cut and eventually became dangerous and aggressive.. The end came when she was out trail riding with a group and Stormy became uncontrollable and mounted a mare in front of him on the trail, injuring the rider.  She put him down, not much else to do with a dangerous, sexually frustrated gelding. But she very soon replaced him with another palomino TW.  That has been my only experience with Walkers.  I lived in Oregon then and Walkers were as rare as hen's teeth there.



To all our forum friends, thank you for you patience and indulgence while TWH and I have rambled on with our horse passion.  It's all her fault for posting that beautiful card with her Arabian on it.  I fell for it hook, line and sinker. Please feel free to jump in anytime with questions about any horsey lingo you don't understand.


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 17, 2012)

----



Ozarkgal said:


> :love_heart:Beautiful black stallion in the video, but goodness the extreme head bobbing would be a deal breaker for me.   I am so totally unfamiliar with TW's, but I can see that some bobbing would be necessary to achieve the gait, but the black seems extreme to me. *they bob to varying degrees; I have seen the ears flop with the bob - lol lol  My TWH that performs what is known as a "champagne -smooth running walk barely has a head bob.  "Champagne-smooth" means the horse's gait is so smooth you can carry a full glass of champagne without spilling a drop.*
> 
> I have never ridden a gaited horse, but I can see by the minimal movement of the rider how smooth the gait is.
> 
> ...


----------

